
Flexbox Cheatsheet Cheatsheet - _aarti
http://jonibologna.com/flexbox-cheatsheet/
======
hamburglar
Great cheatsheet; I'll definitely use it. Don't know if you're a react native
developer or not but it would be neat to annotate these with info about which
properties are supported by react native's layout, since it's not a 100% clone
of flexbox.

